# Electric Mountain Bikes Come to Bay Area, But Face Bans......



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

From the San Jose Mercury News:

Electric mountain bikes come to the Bay Area but face bans

From the comments, the locals are not too impressed with the standard arguments......


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Seem surprised? CA looks to be the crash test dummy in the e bike trail access issues coming to the front and center. Think the publics' opinion is already swayed against them. Wait for the first e bike crash with kid, horse or elder hiker to happen. Time will tell.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

What you are seeing in those comments sections that you do not see here on MTBR is other user groups like Hikers and Equestrians chiming in. Considering how much sway those user groups have at City Council meetings and other Land Management agencies, those are the groups everyone needs to be concerned with.

That said, it is never a good idea to read too far down the comments section of any news article posted anywhere.... things get ugly pretty quick.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> From the San Jose Mercury News:
> 
> Electric mountain bikes come to the Bay Area but face bans
> 
> From the comments, the locals are not too impressed with the standard arguments......


My takeaway is, expect more bans. That's the overall tone anyway.


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

This was a lot of click bait of a thread. They mentioned that ebike riding will be assessed but there is no mention of bans other than:

_And state parks officials at the state and local levels are "looking at e-bikes because it is a new technology, and determining if there will be&#8230; restrictions," said Ryen Goering, superintendent at Mount Diablo._

So Mt. Diablo is considering looking at...restrictions. Including an ellipsis in your journalism makes me wonder what they really said. Like those movie quotes. "Amazing" Richard Roeper. Which probably meant he said that "The lighting was amazing". This could easily have been "and determining if there will be any need to review our policies on speed restrictions," Could literally be anything.

Aside from that this was a weak example of internet journalism that has neither real content or real impact and is truly an example of click bait. I clicked and now I feel unclean.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

A good example of why Mt. Bikes don't want to be associated withEBikes, or why we oppose the "free-rider" and association tactic from EBikes. Oh wait for a second......here comes a "but they don't have that problem in Europe" blast!! I think that will be a highly effective argument (and I really mean DOA) with the equestrian, hiking, and liberal elitist (the trails are just for me and my money and my peace of mind) crowd there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

